# Lard



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for buying lard wholesale in bulk? 

Thanks, Sam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

www.columbusfoods.com


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My local HEB grocery store stocks 25 pound buckets. No shipping.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I looked at that site and I could save 16c a lb if I bought the 50lb block.
I'm kinda curious as to what a 50lb block of lard looks like. 

If I bought the 7lb containers it would be a little over $2 more than local not including shipping.. But finding local is always touch and go.. 

To bad we don't have HEB, a 25 lb container would be nice. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It comes in a box approx 1' square. Make sure you figure in shipping. I do buy my lard local. Columbus has the best price I've found on the net--$40/50#. But I get it for $43/50# locally and save shipping. Same 50# box of lard.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Restaurant Depot, if you have one near you, is also an option.


----------

